# The renewed soul's desire for the expansion of Christ's kingdom (Stuart Robinson)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 27, 2020)

Yea, just as surely as the mustard seed planted in the field shall, by the law of its nature, develop its tendency to unfold and expand into a tree, so surely shall the renewed soul evince this desire for the expansion of Christ’s Kingdom.

Stuart Robinson, _Christ’s Kingdom on Earth: A Self-Expanding Missionary Society. A Discourse for the Presbyterian Board of Foreign Missions; Preached in the First Presbyterian Church, N.Y., May 6, 1855_ (New York: Edward O. Jenkins, 1855), p. 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

